# Daisy, Poppy, Onslow, Spring collection!



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Well spring is in the air, so I thought I would take a few new snaps of the cats. All grown up now  Hope you like them.









Daisy, still as cute as ever!









Onslow and Poppy on the cat tree.









Onslow taking in some of the spring sunshine for the first time in 2013.









Poppy struggling to see, it's that sunny.









Daisy and Poppy on the cat tree.









Daisy in one of her unusual sleeping positions.









And again!









Poppy admiring the fish.









Ding ding round 1!!!!









Onslow playing hide and seek.









Daisy trying to play hide and seek.


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

_so glad you put some new pictures on, its been along time since we see them. Wow Poppy has grown !!!! great pictures they are all so gorgeous. thank you for sharing with us._


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

colliemerles said:


> _so glad you put some new pictures on, its been along time since we see them. Wow Poppy has grown !!!! great pictures they are all so gorgeous. thank you for sharing with us._


Thanks  Would have posted some sooner, but it's so hard to get good pictures of them when they won't stay still long enough to take them.

Yeah, Poppy is all grown up now and very very naughty!


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Brilliant photos  And my haven't Daisy and Onslow grown :001_tt1:


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

lymorelynn said:


> Brilliant photos  And my haven't Daisy and Onslow grown :001_tt1:


Yes they have grown a lot over the last year, Onslow is around 7kg now and Daisy around 5.5kg.


----------



## PetloverJo (Nov 4, 2011)

Lovely pics


----------



## sharonchilds (Jul 7, 2011)

I bet there is never a dull moment in your house 
All your cats are beautiful :001_tt1:


----------



## Aurelie (Apr 10, 2012)

Great pictures, is Poppy a chocolate tabby point?


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

sharonchilds said:


> I bet there is never a dull moment in your house
> All your cats are beautiful :001_tt1:


It's like a play pen in here!


----------



## Puddycat (Aug 28, 2011)

Aurelie said:


> Great pictures, is Poppy a chocolate tabby point?


She is a Tortoiseshell point :smile5:


----------



## Lunabuma (Dec 12, 2011)

Gorgeous pics, thanks for sharing.


----------



## Cazzer (Feb 1, 2010)

Lovely cats especially daisy and onslow!


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Lovely pictures!


----------



## mycatsandi (Apr 9, 2013)

Beautiful cats - playful!


----------

